

Show HN: Semantics3's IFTTT channel for price drops on products - abishekk92
https://ifttt.com/semantics3

======
hari_sem3
We built this neat little app using our new Push notifications API. It allows
you to set up price push notifications on any product sold online, regardless
of retailer. Check it out here: www.semantics3.com/products/push

